# ECIGSSA Level System and Trophy System Upgrade



## Gizmo (6/1/15)

I have upgraded the Trophy system to include a level as well. More are being added so levels can still change.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

LOL, as if we need any more encouragement 
I like it!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

More shiney?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

